# question



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i was thinking about this for a while , how come we cant have skylines in the us. they are like illegal or something, that sucks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hondakillerZX said:


> i was thinking about this for a while , how come we cant have skylines in the us. they are like illegal or something, that sucks



really......have you been living in a hole or something? 

read around on this forum...for your own good.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

uh, like yeah totally illegal.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think he means. What is so bad about them that the US won't except them. Exspecially with the tuner market all hyped up as it is. The tuner marker is 3+ billion a year now! Can you imagine what it would be like with a couple more jap tuner/race cars?

But yes they ARE illegal. Don't know why, don't know who made the decision. But don't plan on driving a R34 around or a J-Spec Rxx anywhere without motorex dealing with it

By the way the "xx" is not another model. The x's are variables for all you dumbasses out there


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

yea thats what i ment i know they are illegal


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

are engine swaps from a skyline illegal, for example if i wanted to drop an rb25det into something


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

hondakillerZX said:


> i was thinking about this for a while , how come we cant have skylines in the us. they are like illegal or something, that sucks


Karma, you get movies and computer hardware, we get Skylines....BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!r


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hows about this I'll send you Street Racing Syndicate and Need for Speed Underground 2 for your VL or a R33


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> are engine swaps from a skyline illegal, for example if i wanted to drop an rb25det into something


You're in Stockton, so yes they are illegal, technically. If you wanted to do an RB swap, you'd need to figure out a way to pass smog.

The reason the cars are illegal is because they do not meet DOT and EPA standards. Skylines are not anymore dangerous or polluting per se, its just that Japan and the US have different standards.

I have some personal experience with Japanese cars trying to be federalized as I was involved with Subaru of America's process of importing a US version of the WRX. Things like the octane of the available gasoline, the differences in bumper standards, the gauges, the tires, air bags, seat belt tension, even color of the lightbulbs, its a whole myriad of changes that have to be made to conform to the regulations. That's not even taking into account American versus Japanese consumer prefrences.

So yeah, taking all this into account, it would be foolish to think one could simply ship a Skyline into the US. And you can see why its so expensive to buy one from Motorex. Nissan, from what I understand did feel there would have not been a viable market for these cars, and by viable not just the people that are going to read this and go "That's dumb, I'd buy one," you have to have way more appeal than you're hardcore base. The tuner market is Honda heavy in part because Hondas are so inexpensive. Skylines would be considerably more price-wise than even in Japan.


----------



## 04SerSpecV (Aug 25, 2004)

If you really want a Skyline check out these sites 
http://www.j-garage.com/index.html
or
http://www.skylinesdownunder.com/


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

is it possible to get it to pass smog, i wanted to see if could put one in my 300zx , im thinking rb25det


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> Hows about this I'll send you Street Racing Syndicate and Need for Speed Underground 2 for your VL or a R33


Well 50 odd VL's where exported to the United States back in the 80's but they where V8's and GM didn't like a imported car with a non American V8 (Australian Designed and built V8) in it being sold under its name......Hell, one was Clint Eastwoods day to day car for a number of years.....

Still the American LHD ones (65 made, HDT special versions) are worth big bucks here, most where re-shipped back to Australia/New Zealand, they had cool bits like IRS (which we didn't get here) etc.....

As for R33...we have millions of the things around here......


----------

